
Show HN: HTTP/HTTPS Man-In-The-Middle proxy built with vanilla Python. - synchronizing
https://github.com/synchronizing/mitm
======
synchronizing
Hello!

This is just a simple project that allows the creation of a man-in-the-middle
proxy utilizing primarily the Python Standard Library. Other than the use of
termcolor[1] for pretty-print, the project is built on top of asyncio[2],
ssl[3], socket[4], and http[5] module.

This project does not use advance techniques to read SSL traffic. Instead, it
assumes that the user will either install the generated certificate unto their
keychain, or allow bad certificates to go through. This was a weekend project
developed for a larger project I have in mind.

[1] [https://pypi.org/project/termcolor/](https://pypi.org/project/termcolor/)

[2]
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/asyncio.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/asyncio.html)

[3]
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/ssl.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/ssl.html)

[4]
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/socket.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/socket.html)

[5]
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/http.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/http.html)

